# RE: does this pic have any value?



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

I am surprised at the closed minded and lack of understanding here...

the picture is out of focus? really? duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

The only thing I was going for was the cats fur and the tile floor creating the illusion of an 'S' figure... I feel like that worked very well... And I think the effect is better because it's a little out of focus... 

I'm actually shocked of the closed mindedness of some of the people on here... GL!


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 17, 2010)

What did you mean by "Does this picture have any value" 

It really wasn't a good shot...


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

show me another shot with animal fur creating this type of illusion


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 17, 2010)

Are you kidding me man? I don't understand how you could look at that picture and still think its a good shot.  The "S figure" is hardly noticeable and is not very cool imo, not to mention the shot is very out of focus.

I am really not sure if you are joking or not now.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 17, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Are you kidding me man? I don't understand how you could look at that picture and still think its a good shot.  The "S figure" is hardly noticeable and is not very cool imo, not to mention the shot is very out of focus.
> 
> I am really not sure if you are joking or not now.



+1.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Are you kidding me man? I don't understand how you could look at that picture and still think its a good shot. The "S figure" is hardly noticeable and is not very cool imo, *not to mention the shot is very out of focus.*
> 
> I am really not sure if you are joking or not now.


 
you are dumb as a brick arent you


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 17, 2010)

You know what man you are right, you got an amazing shot there.  If I were you I would send that in to national geographic so they can use it for next months cover. 

The only reason I said it was bad at first was because I was jealous of your awesome photography skills.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Hint* it's not meant to be viewed close up..


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh wow you are right! I just tried looking at it from the other side of my room and it was harder to tell how out of focus it was.  Think you could sell me a copy?

Id like 3 wallet sized and an 8x10.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

you do spend too much time on here... kinda sad


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

How many times can I stress that it was meant to be out of focus?


----------



## stone_family3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> Hint* it's not meant to be viewed close up..




I know I'm not that great of a photographer but that was just bad.


----------



## bahandi (Jan 17, 2010)

You actually didn't stress it at all, actually.

Most people look at the technical side, over the artsy side.

You asked if there was value in the picture. Technically speaking, there was none. Had you stated that maybe, could the "S" have any value, then the responses may have been different.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL...:chatty: this is interesting!


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

bahandi said:


> You actually didn't stress it at all, actually.
> 
> Most people look at the technical side, over the artsy side.
> 
> You asked if there was value in the picture. Technically speaking, there was none. Had you stated that maybe, could the "S" have any value, then the responses may have been different.


 

Do you read the posts before you comment?


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

The fact that you all don't think I realize the shot is out of focus and that it was intentional makes you seem really dumb...


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Does this pic capture the essence of a grumpy old cat?


----------



## eevoh (Jan 17, 2010)

wheres the original photo that you wanted us to see? i would like to comment on it


----------



## rhinoryan (Jan 17, 2010)

has to be a troll, surely this guy isn't for real?:gah:


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 17, 2010)

he looks like a hippie. and yes, +1 on the repost of the picture....i want to see this "s" shape that inspires.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 17, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> he looks like a hippie. and yes, +1 on the repost of the picture....i want to see this "s" shape that inspires.



It's in the first thread (same title) was closed. I think this one is headed down the same path.


----------



## KR. (Jan 17, 2010)

oh god
hahaha


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 17, 2010)

granted i was never quite good at Magic Eye stuff when I was a kid... i do not see how anyone would look at that picture and see an "S".... sorry.  Your grumpy cat?  Sure! The cat looks grumpy... but I'm sorry to say that what you were trying to accomplish with your blurry 1st picture didn't turn out.  

If you like it though and you think its cool that the fur and tile formed something then thats all that matters


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't post it if you don't want fucking criticism.
God damn.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

There is no reason to get worked up over some comments on a forum! Get out there and shoot some more man. If you dont want people to talk about your photo or give their opinion...dont ask for it. 

The pic in question: I dont think it has any value at all, even for the "S" figure. But if you like it and think it does...go ahead and blow it up and place it on your wall. Besides...this hobby isnt to impress us on here, its simply to impress yourself. and work on getting better. Its a hobby for alot of us. And yes someday, im sure we would all like to make money at it. But not with pics like that. Sorry


----------



## zeto88 (Jan 17, 2010)

> But not with pics like that. Sorry


I actually laughed out loud. Ahahaha.


----------



## K.Li (Jan 17, 2010)

I still dont see the S is there something wrong with my eyes? or am I not creative enough


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

zeto88 said:


> > But not with pics like that. Sorry
> 
> 
> I actually laughed out loud. Ahahaha.


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

This is like watching a trainwreck in slow motion... again.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 17, 2010)

and The Photo Forum dies a bit more inside :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 17, 2010)

Why would you ask us for OUR opinions on it's "value" and then get pissy when you get them?

Try sending that photo to LOLCATZ or whatever. I'm sure you could've gotten luck overthar.


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 17, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Oh wow you are right! I just tried looking at it from the other side of my room and it was harder to tell how out of focus it was.  Think you could sell me a copy?
> 
> Id like 3 wallet sized and an 8x10.


:lmao:


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 17, 2010)

damn dude i've looked at it about 20 times and it still isn't good or holds any value

therefore i can only hold the reply of a cat


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> I am surprised at the closed minded and lack of understanding here...
> 
> the picture is out of focus? really? duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> ...


 
First off, you need to learn how to post to get comments. Your original thread asked if "this photo has any value", and then you claimed you got lucky. Now you are claiming that you intended to get this shot. You should have given all the pertinent information in your first post to let viewers respond appropriately. I highly doubt your intent was to get a shot where the blur of the cat completed an 's' curve with the floor pattern. What I see, with you calling it "luck", is that you went through your images, and saw this after the fact, and thought it was neat. Does it redeem the image? No. If you can't convey your intent of a photograph of to the viewer, it is less successful.

"Is it a keeper?" Well, now we need to know what your end goal with photography is. I ask my self five questions. Does it express my view of the world, is it interesting, is it a quality shot, does it have artistic value, and is it sellable. While I may give one of my images high marks to all those questions, somebody else will probably not. Everybody has their own standards. I would like you to tell me your standards for a great shot.

"The effect is better because it's a little out of focus." This statement is pretty telling to me. Can you differentiate between blur and focus? This image wouldn't work at all with out the blur. It actually may have been more successful if it were focused.

"Closed mindedness." Don't make me ****ing laugh. At this point I have to decide whether I make use of the forums ignore feature, or eagerly await your next post for CC so it can be ripped to shreds. I think I am going with the former, because judging by what I have seen, the latter is a waste of time.

With 'mom2eights' comment, *pfft*. I do the same. I look at the work of people who give positive review of bad images to see where they are coming from. :thumbup:


----------



## Pugs (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm leaning towards troll, now...  I tend to err in favor kindness, but I'm starting to smell some stinky flame-bait...


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 17, 2010)

i still dont see the "S" if the tile/cat?  wtf....?  i guess my artistic imagination isnt there.  anyone wanna point it out for me?


----------



## CW Jones (Jan 17, 2010)

IB4TL


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> With 'mom2eights' comment, *pfft*. I do the same. I look at the work of people who give positive review of bad images to see where they are coming from. :thumbup:


 
Truth.


----------



## blackb!rdphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

Can someone just close this topic? And Rialto, just get over it! Nobody sees the s. Nobody barely sees the cat. it is funny, if you think that, but not good photography wise.


----------



## AG74683 (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, I STILL dont see what you were going for with that picture. 

I dont see this S shape you seem so adamant about, and I dont really get how the shot being out of focus helps. 

Id probably say at this point, if you like TPF, step back and stop posting for a bit, because that ban seems pretty close right about now.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2010)

blackb!rdphotography said:


> Can someone just close this topic? And Rialto, just get over it! Nobody sees the s. Nobody barely sees the cat. it is funny, if you think that, but not good photography wise.


 
I see it. Maybe you don't have an eye for detail.

I don't want this closed. I asked a valid question I'd like an answer to.
But thanks for your moderating efforts. :thumbup:


----------



## keith foster (Jan 17, 2010)

I see the "S".  

I think Bitter Jeweler is spot on here.  I have always treated this forum as a place for mature and professional interaction among people who share a common passion. 
If, from the initial post, the OP had received the kind of feedback given by PUGs and Bitter Jeweler then the poster, if serious, would have gotten the information this forum was intended to deliver.  If the OP is trolling they would have gone away because the bait was not taken.

I am not slamming anyone here.  I see humor all around me, but sometimes I don't let the source of my humor know they are the source.

Just my .02


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe *Bitter Jeweler* hit it perfectly, he speaks with maturity, knowledge and truthfulness

I'll show my possible ignorance, I'm new here so I'm not sure if he's talking about a LITERAL "S" or it's some Skull and Bones deep secret...
is there something special about the letter "S"?

His pictures say "they're okay to edit" so I'll take a stab to show people if they don't see it... is that okay?

and I definitely won't be using this picture for any personal use or anything or that sort, I can guarantee that, but i'll just post it to try and help people, if i'm dead wrong please help me, this is what I originally thought it was but then I doubted myself, why not try and figure it out i guess?


----------



## Inst!nct (Jan 17, 2010)

It was terrible. Go troll somewhere else.

IBTL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2010)

Inst!nct said:


> It was terrible. Go troll somewhere else.
> 
> IBTL


 
This will only get locked because of twits like you.
There is actually a good conversation to be had here.


----------



## blackb!rdphotography (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah yes, I see it! But still, I dont see what is so special about an S!


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> There is actually a good conversation to be had here.


 
Agreed, but it is sad that these threads get more attention than those from serious members asking for C&C.


----------



## jensgt (Jan 17, 2010)

Even with the demonstration a few posts ago...I don't see any S there.  it looks like an out of focus picture taken by somebody who doesnt know how to use their camera...

Its just not good...it has no value in any sense of the word to anybody other than the OP.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

If you dont see an "s" youre blind thats all i can say... people are too closed minded on here to appreciate somebodies attempt at art... Its absolutely pathetic.....the funniest part is most of the comments are posted when im not even around, It's like a bunch of retards fighting over a shiney object


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea! the hat makes me a hippie! you closed minded SAF


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Photo

Is this out of focus? I need somebodies expert opinion...

maybe read a little from the page where this image came from??


----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> the funniest part is most of the comments are posted when im not even around



I don't get what you are saying...People are supposed to wait till the OP is "online" before posting a response?  Oh...wait...Maybe I shouldn't have posted...I didn't check to see if you were online.   Everything else aside...That's a little ridiculous to me. 



			
				Rialto said:
			
		

> maybe read a little from the page where this image came from??



Is there a link for this one?  Where can we get more information on this picture?


----------



## Hooker771 (Jan 17, 2010)

If that is your photo it is excellent and a giant leap forward from the blurry cat.  Great shot.  The cat photo as you can tell from the responses was pretty weak.  I have to apologize I thought it was a joke.  I like to partake in the evenings as well and thought it may of been a drunk post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> If you dont see an "s" youre blind thats all i can say... people are too closed minded on here to appreciate somebodies attempt at art... Its absolutely pathetic.....*the funniest part is most of the comments are posted when im not even around,* It's like a bunch of retards fighting over a shiney object


 
Ok, I have to call troll now.
Gee, that's how a message board works.





Rialto said:


> http://art.newcity.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/the-bridge-12x18-sosin-r300.jpg]Photo
> Is this out of focus? I need somebodies expert opinion...
> 
> maybe read a little from the page where this image came from??


 It *IS* out of focus. Focus is neither out the window, nor on the window.
If not having focus was your intent, that's fine, but you can't argue that it is not out of focus.

All the successful images I have seen using this technique, focused on the water droplets.


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 17, 2010)

It is sad that this thread gets more attention than the threads with people that really want and accept feedback, but still.. :thumbup: for a good read! lol


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 17, 2010)

I closed the last thread because it was going no where and it seemed to me that nothing new was going to come out of it. All I saw were more and more members piling in onto the bandwagon - it's not something I like to see at TPF.

My initial reading of this thread was that it was heading the same direction and I was expecting to get to the bottom of this page and send it on its merry way. As it happens, that's not quite the way it's turned out and the discussion may yet have some merit. At the very least I'm not going to close it just yet.

As far as the cat image goes, in my view there is neither technical nor artistic merit in it. I can't though say the same for the second image, which is working better for me on both counts. That's only my subjective view though. There are plenty of images out there that rely on the use of blur for their impact and strike a chord with me personally, such as those of:Chris Friel & Joanna Blusiewicz​There are also a few of my own that rely for their appeal on the creative use of long shutters exposures.

The real trick to it is working out what subjects it's going to work on and then practising the techniques needed until you can get predictable results. I think it was Arnold Palmer who once said that "the more I practice, the luckier I get".

Can I also point out to all that name calling or generally insulting other members is not permitted at TPF. Let's try and keep the discussion civilised.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 17, 2010)

The image of the window has some merit, Rialto.  What is the link to the page you mention that it came from?  I would be willing to read it and get another perspective.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmm... Rialto's supposed home page is enlightening.


----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 17, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hmmm... Rialto's supposed home page is enlightening.



I noticed that too!


----------



## mrdemin (Jan 17, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hmmm... Rialto's supposed home page is enlightening.


 HAHAHAHA
I couldn't stay away from not posting anymore, I mean its been two days I did good :mrgreen:

The S in that picture... is very similar to me taking a photo of a blank wall, finding any random object that is hard to find and saying its art. 
Thanks to Chris I now see where the inspiration comes from :lmao:


----------



## keith foster (Jan 17, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hmmm... Rialto's supposed home page is enlightening.



Ok.  I think I have the right perspective now.  Thanks Chris!


----------



## SoonerBJJ (Jan 17, 2010)

At least that explains why he thought he saw an "s."


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 17, 2010)

troll


----------



## Pugs (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> Photo
> Is this out of focus? I need somebodies expert opinion...
> 
> maybe read a little from the page where this image came from??


Rialto,

Are you claiming that this image is yours?

If you are claiming its yours, I call BS and blatant plaigiarism.  You should be banned if you are.

If you're not claiming its yours, you're violating the forum rules by posting a pic that you do not own the copyright to.  

Either way, you're doing something wrong, one of which is worth being banned for in my non-moderator opinion.


----------



## asheeants (Jan 17, 2010)

Where's the photo?


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 17, 2010)

Pugs said:


> I'm leaning towards troll, now... I tend to err in favor kindness, but I'm starting to smell some stinky flame-bait...


and you got upset with me earlier for saying this...

I also think I remember posting one of the first comments on the earlier thread and I remarked he must have been _really _stoned.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 17, 2010)

Also, the rainy window photo differs greatly from your cat photo in that it is technically well-executed.  The WB and composition are actually worth a damn.  The lack of focus actually enhances the composition (though I agree with Bitter Jeweler that the droplets being in focus might help the photo) rather than detracts from it like your cat photo.  

Basically, I gave you the benefit of the doubt in the other thread, but I give you no sympathy whatsoever in this thread.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 17, 2010)

Vicelord John said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm leaning towards troll, now... I tend to err in favor kindness, but I'm starting to smell some stinky flame-bait...
> ...


Based on the "evidence" at the time, I thought the piling on was unnecessary.  It wasn't directed at you in particular at all.  

Based on the "evidence" at this time, however, I now have a different opinion.  Unlike many here on TPF (again, this is NOT directed at you), I'm actually willing to consider new information and admit that my earlier opinion was wrong.  

I still hold that at the time that I made my posts in the other thread, the OP should have been given the benefit of the doubt.  At this point in this thread, he deserves ZERO benefit.


----------



## Vicelord John (Jan 17, 2010)

hey no worries. I guess I have just become good at reading through things.


----------



## Hooker771 (Jan 17, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Chris of Arabia said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... Rialto's supposed home page is enlightening.
> ...


 

I knew he was stoned.  There was only one reason for that pic.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 17, 2010)

Vicelord John said:


> hey no worries. I guess I have just become good at reading through things.


Right-on, Bro'.  I got no issues with you or anyone else in this thread, 'cept the OP at this point.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 17, 2010)

clbd39 said:


> I believe *Bitter Jeweler* hit it perfectly, he speaks with maturity, knowledge and truthfulness
> 
> I'll show my possible ignorance, I'm new here so I'm not sure if he's talking about a LITERAL "S" or it's some Skull and Bones deep secret...
> is there something special about the letter "S"?
> ...



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

NOW I SEE IT! :lmao:


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 17, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Hmmm... Rialto's supposed home page is enlightening.



oh ok... that explains why he saw the S and I didn't.... I needed a large glass pipe to see the real, artistic value.  This was his attempt at subliminal advertising...


----------



## Sbuxo (Jan 17, 2010)

:O 
how did we manage to miss that!
it's so obvious!
:greenpbl:


----------



## MrRamonG (Jan 17, 2010)

Nobody has asked the important question.  What's the S stand for?  Sucka?


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jan 17, 2010)

where is this photo


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 17, 2010)

On the presumption this is all very serious, I'll offer a very serious critique of the OP's picture. 

It doesn't matter if _you _see the "S", it matters if the viewer does without explanation. If you have to explain what the subject is, the photo simply did not work. A photo should speak for itself.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 17, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> It doesn't matter if _you _see the "S", it matters if the viewer does without explanation. If you have to explain what the subject is, the photo simply did not work. A photo should speak for itself.



_Ding._

As for the second pic, assuming it's the OP's(and apparently it's not from what someone else said), the flaw is that neither the foreground nor the background is in focus.  Just looks like a shapshot at a window.


----------



## Big (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I would much rather take a shot of a hot model in a "s" shape...


----------



## matt62485 (Jan 17, 2010)

Big said:


> I think I would much rather take a shot of a hot model in a "s" shape...


 
sometimes a "Y" shape


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

the 's' figure needs no explaination... if you cant see it youre blind, the photo is blurred on purpose to help create this illusion..


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

excuse me for trying to think outside the box


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry. I showed it to a few other people. Comments were:
"Blurry"
"What am I looking at?"
"...what"
and a 4th that simply stood there squinting.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jan 17, 2010)

well, the composition is terrible


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> excuse me for trying to think outside the box


Keep trying. For every great picture I get, there's probably about 100 that suck. 
Advice: Accept critiques on your pictures... there's people here who've been doing this longer than you or I have been alive.


----------



## Big (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe you should look at this thread just posted... There's a link that tells people how to be pros now that they bought a camera...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/190806-how-pro.html 
:lmao:


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 17, 2010)

There is no illusion...
I feel bad for this guy. I think he's not all there.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

omg this is like beating a deadhorse trying to make it run..... THE ****ING PICTURE IS SUPPOSED TO BE BLURRY!!!! If you cannot see the flow of the 's' with the tile flooring and the cats fur you are blind or horribley, horribley uncreative... This pic is simply an exersise in burry flow.... Let me say this one more time, eeehhhh hhhemmmmmmm , THE PICTURE IS MEANT TO BE OUT OF FOCUS!


----------



## Big (Jan 17, 2010)

That's funny cause I spend the extra time when taking shots to make sure they are "eeehhhh hhhemmmmmmm" IN FOCUS! Truthfully, I do see the "S" but it's a simple snapshot that appears to be cropped beyond what it was supposed to be from an original image. I can tell that by the odd dimensions of the picture. NO the picture is not worth anything. If you spend more time shooting than you do arguing on here maybe you'll gain some photographic experience...


----------



## TJ K (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> omg this is like beating a deadhorse trying to make it run..... THE ****ING PICTURE IS SUPPOSED TO BE BLURRY!!!! If you cannot see the flow of the 's' with the tile flooring and the cats fur you are blind or horribley, horribley uncreative... This pic is simply an exersise in burry flow.... Let me say this one more time, eeehhhh hhhemmmmmmm , THE PICTURE IS MEANT TO BE *HORRIBLE AND GET PEOPLE GOING!*!


fixed


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is the 's' flow explained for blind people


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

it has not been cropped or altered in anyway, except for the line i just drew over it..

yes, there are a whole bunch of things your camera can do beyond just taking "in focus" shots... dont be so closed minded!


----------



## TJ K (Jan 17, 2010)

He can't be serious right guys? I mean no one is really like this in real life unless they aren't really all "here"


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 17, 2010)

This is my last comment to you... get over yourself. Your inability to accept criticism will limit your ability to grow both as a person and a photographer. Your defensive and insulting nature turns people off. You are the first person here at TPF I will be putting on my Ignore list. I also suggest you refrain from offering photos for C&C, since you do not want to hear anything is wrong with your pictures.

Good day.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Jan 17, 2010)

TJ K said:


> He can't be serious right guys? I mean no one is really like this in real life unless they aren't really all "here"



His home page explains it all :lmao:


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

didnt anybody see the other blurry pic i put up? thru the window of the person walking with an umbrella? that wasnt mine but its a good example of how out of focus can look really good in its own respect.

Out of all the many out of focus shots I took, I got 2 that were good the first cat and this one:


----------



## Dao (Jan 17, 2010)

There is a "S" in the picture.  And the picture suppose to be blurry. But I still do not think it is a good picture.  Of course, that is just my opinion.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, but what is the meaning of the "S"? I didn't see it until the image was posted where it was outlined, but I don't understand the significance other than that it's a very mildly interesting (and perhaps unintentional) coincidence. That said, there are two kinds of blurriness in this photo - first, it's simply a bit out of focus. The camera was trying to focus on something either in front of or behind the cat, not the cat's fur or the "S" pattern. Second, there is a motion blur from the cat's movements, and I think this might be responsible for the pattern you see in the fur. While motion blur is often created intentionally to enhance photographs, I can't recall seeing a photograph that is focused improperly and still looks good.

The motion blur enhances or even creates the "S" pattern, but the blur from being out of focus simply harms the photo and makes the pattern harder to discern. The out-of-focus blur does not help this picture at all. By that logic, you could go into Photoshop and blur the whole thing and it should look infinitely better. This photograph would look better (both in terms of technical and artistic aspects) and the pattern would be easier to see if it was in focus. Anyway, that's really all I have to say about this matter.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > He can't be serious right guys? I mean no one is really like this in real life unless they aren't really all "here"
> ...


 
I'm not allowed to shot some shots of glass artwork and get paid for it?


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

I think you guys are taking this all way to seriously... so out of focus shots are not allowed? and the whole branch of 'out of focus photography' is worthless? You think am being insulting, you didnt read any of the first thread or much of this one.... the only critizism im getting is that its out of focus, no ****?


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

I want to see somebody elses burry art shots... please


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2010)

What a jack ass.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Darkhunter139 said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > He can't be serious right guys? I mean no one is really like this in real life unless they aren't really all "here"
> ...


 

Yea, the pics on the website are totally out ouf focus.. ahhh hahahahaha


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What a jack ass.


 
yes, you are...


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 17, 2010)

it's not bad because it's "OUT OF FOCUS" it's that it looks like i handed my 4 year old niece the camera and she went on her merry way taking everything on 1/4 or 1/8 shutter, then studied the picture hard to find something about it that's different, hell i could spell my username out in that "S" cat photo if i wanted, but that doesn't make it "have value" either does it?

if you "interpret" the photo as something that's amazing and has huge value, print that thing up big and hang it on your ceiling, but don't go and post on a PUBLIC forum where EVERYONE is entitled to their OWN opinion and not expect to be ridiculed


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

you look like a more ugly, more retarded looking mike matasow, now thats bad!


----------



## Felix0890 (Jan 17, 2010)

This thread is popcorn worthy.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> I want to see somebody elses burry art shots... please



for S's and G's, in NO WAY do i say these are good, but i love the color and color flow


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> you look like a more ugly, more retarded looking mike matasow, now thats bad!




HOWEVER, "The Mouth" has gained poise and control over the years and is a brilliant player


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

i never said it was that amazing just something kinda cool, I noticed the cats fur and the floor tile were sort of the same color scheme and thought if i got it out of focus and got a little bit of motion blur it might look cool, I took like maybe 10 shots, this one had a definite 's' flow to me and my roommate immediately, I am surprised it takes some of you that tracing to notice, no imagination at all, thats sad.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2010)

Rialto said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > What a jack ass.
> ...


Oh, I am. I know that.

It's funny. I am usually the first one to encourage pushing the envelope, thinking out of the box, and stand up for creativity.

But this!...:meh: And you're cocky about it.

I will say...keep it up though. Maybe someday you will find your success.


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

clbd - that first one is awesome, such soft color, very sublime! finally somebody who gets it!


----------



## Rialto (Jan 17, 2010)

when was i cocky about it? wtf?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, enough of this already.

Rialto, feel free to post whatever images you like so long as they're your own - I'll go back and painstakingly edit out all the other images out of this thread from where you started it, to where the last member quoted it - thanks for that.

Whatever you do post though, if you ask people to judge its value, please don't be too surprised when you do. You can also drop the non-stop slights of other people's ability to perceive the merit in what you've done.

Come back Rob91, all is forgiven... :roll:

EDIT: Final note, please don't start this topic again. It will be deleted without discussion or further consideration.


----------

